# Hello from the South East!



## PridetoBe (Nov 3, 2007)

Hello from Florida!

I'm Elizabeth, I'm 22 (almost 23), engaged and mom to a 2yo, pregnant with #2 due April 20th. I'm also soon-to-be stepmom to a little girl & boy (Devon age 9 and Courtney age 6). I'm a full time college student, due to graduate in May 08. I'm a Philosophy major & Psychology minor. 

I've been riding since I was 7, used to show h/j and now ride strictly dressage. I currently own 1.5 horses. Pride, a 6yo rescued Morgan gelding that stands around 15hh. He was an abuse/neglect case and I got him about a month ago. He will never leave my farm. I will be restarting him under saddle after I have my baby..hopefully next May or June.

I also am expecting a Paint foal due February 16th. I am boarding my friend's mare for free for a year in exchange for the foal. I am hoping for a colt (i.e. gelding). 

I've attached pictures of Pride (the bay) and Jazz (mom-to-be).


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!! 
Aww congrats, must be exciting (you're pregnant!)!  
Lovely horsies, I'm sure the foal will be gorgeous!!!  It's great you rescued Pride!!!
Have fun posting!


----------

